# Wollte mal Hallo sagen!



## Weihnachst Sam (16 November 2002)

Hallo ihr Leuds wie gehts? 

Ist ja mal ein cooles Forum!   

So bis dann mal!


----------



## virenscanner (17 November 2002)

@sam

Ein "cooles" Hallo zurück.

Mir geht's gut. Danke der Nachfrage. Und bis denn....


----------



## Heiko (17 November 2002)

"Hallo" auch von mir.

Es geht, übrigens, einigermassen gut


----------

